# Consulta difusor acustico.



## sergiot (Nov 15, 2013)

Vuelvo a re-hacer el post como me dijeron, esta ves con imagen.

Estimados foreros amantes de buen audio, les consulto sobre algo que vi medio al pasar, webeando en la web como siempre, veo que una pagina de patentes que alguien ideó un reflector para adosarle al parlante en la parte del imán, a los efectos de evitar que las ondas que rebotan en el interior del bafle le peguen al cono.

Si encuentro la imagen se las muestro, la idea de este tipo no es tan descabellada, pone un cono mirando hacia el fondo del bafle para que las ondas que salen del cono lo hagan sin interferencias, pero las que rebotan atrás y vuelven le peguen a dicho difusor. 

El "coso" sería algo así:



y sale de esta pagina:

http://patentados.com/patente/pantalla-acustica-interior-para-altavoces-dinamicos/

Escucho opiniones y perdón por el anterior post sin imagen.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2013)

Dudo que funcione.... pero si lo patentan 
El que lo hizo está suponiendo que dentro de la caja las ondas solo viajan en línea recta y tienen una longitud de onda muuuy corta como para que ese coso las ataje.... hummmm... lo mandaría a estudiar física...


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 15, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Dudo que funcione.... pero si lo patentan
> El que lo hizo está suponiendo que dentro de la caja las ondas solo viajan en línea recta y tienen una longitud de onda muuuy corta como para que ese coso las ataje.... hummmm... lo mandaría a estudiar física...


 
Idem, eso dentro de la caja dudo que haga algo más que molestar. Eso si, para los pitufos puede ser el extasis del sonido


----------



## sergiot (Nov 15, 2013)

Es por eso que quería que ustedes, los que saben de esto, dieran su opinión, desconozco la física de las ondas para suponer si sirve o si no, pero sabiendo lo que ustedes saben, les creo a ustedes.

Todo esto surgió en la búsqueda de alguna forma geométrica para que las ondas de sonido atrás del parlante no le peguen al cono, en un bafle rectangular como el mio existe ese problema, en esa búsqueda apareció esto.

Volviendo al tema de los difusores, el colocarle pirámides sobre la tapa trasera del bafle servirá para algo? y en caso de que si, cual sería el tamaño? leí por ahí que algunos hacen conos o pirámides de goma espuma de alta densidad de tamaño grande, algunos optan por los cartones para huevos, ya lei algo que hay en foro, y la otra cuestión es si haciendo esos conos o pirámides con telgopor de alta densidad servirá igual.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2013)

sergiot dijo:


> Todo esto surgió en la búsqueda de alguna forma geométrica para que las ondas de sonido atrás del parlante no le peguen al cono, en un bafle rectangular como el mio existe ese problema, en esa búsqueda apareció esto.


Lo que hay que hacer es amortiguar las ondas para que entre la ida y la vuelta hacia el parlante estas se extingan... o casi . Para eso se usa lana (artificial , de poliester o fibra de vidrio) que tenga hebras largas, y hay que hacer unas cuantas mediciones de campo cercano para ver si vuelve el "rebote" y sale por el cono... o nó.



sergiot dijo:


> Volviendo al tema de los difusores, el colocarle pirámides sobre la tapa trasera del bafle servirá para algo? y en caso de que si, cual sería el tamaño? leí por ahí que algunos hacen conos o pirámides de goma espuma de alta densidad de tamaño grande, algunos optan por los cartones para huevos, ya lei algo que hay en foro, y la otra cuestión es si haciendo esos conos o pirámides con telgopor de alta densidad servirá igual.


Pirámides???  
Eso es RE-PITUFO!!!!!!!  





​
Cuando pongás lo que te digo, vas a anular las altas frecuencias (que son las que tienen espacio para rebotar) sin andar poniendo cosas raras...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . Pirámides???
> Eso es RE-PITUFO!!!!!!!  . . .



 Tal ves se refiera a algo así:


----------



## sergiot (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok, relleno con lana de poliéster que debe ser la wata, no?

Me nombraron otra lana que recuerdo el nombre, pero que se asemeja a la que se usa para los almohadas.

La otra duda, cual es la mejor manera para evitar que eventualmente el relleno toque el parlante? en este momento no tengo tanta cantidad y esta dispuesta para que no toque el parlante.





Fogonazo dijo:


> Tal ves se refiera a algo así:
> 
> http://www.pergaminovirtual.com.ar/avisos/clasificados/images/ads/placaacustica31_small.jpg
> 
> http://images.quebarato.com.mx/T440...eco+monterrey+nuevo+leon+mexico__57E194_5.jpg​



Exacto, pasa que según dicen para bajas frecuencias las pirámides deben ser mas grandes, es mas, en una de las paginas con info de que usar para hacer bafles muestran el interior de uno con goma espuma cortada formando canaletas triangulares.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2013)

La goma-espuma no es un buen amortiguador, hay mejores.
Por otro lado no conozco un amortiguador único para todo el espectro de bajas frecuencias, siempre emplee combinación de 2 o mas tipos de materiales amortiguadores cuando los requerimientos lo ameditaban.
Una forma de mantener la capa amortiguadora es con algunas tiras de cinta de tela o directamente con una capa de tela arpillera que mantenga todo en su lugar.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 15, 2013)

Esta buena lo de la tela de alpillera, yo tengo unos pedazos de goma espuma finita de las que usan los tapiceros y pensaba ponerle eso para que rodee el parlante.

En la zona del tubo de sintonía seria algo asi también? como para que no empiecen a salir pedazos por el tubo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2013)

Lo importante de la "lana" es que tenga fibras largas, y si toca el parlante... no pasa nada a menos que tenga el perno perforado para ventilación, pero tampoco es tan grave: le ponés una capa delgada de guata, o tela "mosquitero" y listo... claro, siempre que el agujero no tenga su propia rejilla protectora.
El tema de las "canaletas" y las "pirámides" es pura fruta, por que si comenzás sacando la cuenta que una onda de 200Hz (que no es taaan baja frecuencia) mide 1.7mts (mas bajas frecuencia --> mas larga la onda), te imaginarás cual puede ser el efecto que pueda tener ese "piquito": CERO!!!!
Ni hablemos de las dimensiones internas de la caja para evitar ondas estacionarias.... salvo que sea bastante grande, las frecuencias involucradas son del orden de 700Hz hacia arriba, y ahí ya es mas fácil atajarlas con lana y dimesiones en relación áurea que andar poniendo cosas raras.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 17, 2013)

Es tal cual, pasa que en este mundo hay muchos espejitos de colores.

Por lo pronto, hoy desarme las cajas y termine de rellenar con lana de vidrio todo el bafle, acomode lo mejor pasible para que no toque y re-hice los tubos de sintonía como debe ser, me tuve que comer 2 tubos de papitas pringles jaja, eran justo del diámetro que necesitaba, 7,5cm ya que los tubos de pvc pasan de 2,5" a 4" sin escalas.

Haciendo es testeo via oreja, la verdad que mejoro muchísimo, la claridad que tiene ahora no la tenia antes, y los graves están bien redondos sin rumble como los escuchaba antes, siempre escuchando el mismo tema obvio.


----------

